# Vac sealing fish



## WillRunForQue (Mar 8, 2018)

My annual spoonbill snagging trip is just around the corner, after getting skunked last year for the first time in years I am hoping for better results next week!

I will sometimes grill filets, but usually slice them into strips, bread them, and deep fry.  I have experimented with breading them first and then vacuum sealing, and am wondering about others' tips and experiences.

Ideally I want to be able to just pull a package out of the freezer and drop them into the fryer, rather than freezing whole filets, slicing, and breading every time we want a meal.

I am thinking I will partly freeze after breading, then use my roll bags to lay the slices out so they don't touch.  Might try to put two layers in with something in between... freezer paper? plastic wrap?  parchment paper?

Appreciate your suggestions!

Here's a pic from a few years ago of what we're fishing for if interested...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow....impressive catch


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Depending on the breading, I would fully freeze the breaded slices then vacuum seal. Once fully frozen I don't think separating them will do much. Think chicken nuggets. Let us know how it goes and what you decided on. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2018)

I agree freeze them solid.I did fish cakes a few weeks ago breaded then froze solid
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2018)

How about slicing the fish into what you deem as cooking size pieces then freeze them.  So  all you need to do is thaw and bread them.  To me, the finished product would be far more visual appealing and fresher tasting as compared to a piece which was previously frozen with fish juice absorbed bread crumbs.  Just let me know what time dinner will be. :p


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 8, 2018)

Craig brings up a very good point...
I wonder how they do the breaded fish available in stores? :rolleyes:

Oh, and Better luck this year. :)


----------



## WillRunForQue (Mar 8, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow....impressive catch



Thanks, that was one my son caught, his first!



gmc2003 said:


> Depending on the breading, I would fully freeze the breaded slices then vacuum seal. Once fully frozen I don't think separating them will do much. Think chicken nuggets. Let us know how it goes and what you decided on.
> 
> Chris



This is probably what I'll do.  My breading is usually flour/milk/corn meal and spices.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry but I just can't imagine the fish previously frozen with breading attached, tasting and looking as good as what I suggested.  Dipping into milk and then into the breading as it goes into the skillet really isn't that time consuming.  But, that's probably just me.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Mar 15, 2018)

Great day on the lake... 4 passes of trolling and had my 2 fish.  About 30 minutes of snagging total, that is crazy fast!  Last year I got skunked and probably fished for 10 hours over multiple days.

One 50# (female) and one 31# (male).  I decided to vac seal without breading them, got something like 14 packages.  Some for grilling, most for frying.  Thanks for your input all!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 15, 2018)

Woo-Hoo! Fish On!
Congratulations!


----------



## WillRunForQue (Mar 15, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Woo-Hoo! Fish On!
> Congratulations!


Thanks Sonny!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 16, 2018)

IQ6, Nice fish!


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Woo-Hoo! Fish On!
> Congratulations!


smoke em.


----------

